# Does AAA have tnc insurance??



## Crispiess (Mar 8, 2018)

I decided to try to do uber and lyft.But after doing some research I need to make sure my insurance covers me while transporting passegengers to their destination. Does AAA offer for tnc insurance ?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

No


----------



## Crispiess (Mar 8, 2018)

Adieu said:


> No


So my only option is switching insurance??


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Crispiess said:


> So my only option is switching insurance??


AAA doesnt really care... but won't pay out if they think you were doing Uber/Lyft at time of accident


----------



## Crispiess (Mar 8, 2018)

Adieu said:


> AAA doesnt really care... but won't pay out if they think you were doing Uber/Lyft at time of accident


Thats the problem I have right now if I ever get into accident I don't want to be responsible for it. But if they find out I'm doing can they drop me? I have 4 cars and my house with them right now.


----------



## NJAudiDriver (Oct 16, 2017)

If you can qualify switch to USAA. By far the best insurance rates out there. And yes, they cover rideshare.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I do not know if either Erie or G.E.I.Co. do business in Nevada, but, if they do, they might offer TNC insurance there. Erie offers it in Virginia, Maryland and the Capital of Your Nation. G.E.I.Co. offers it in Maryland and Virginia. G.E.I.Co. does business in the District of Columbia, but does not offer TNC insurance in the City; only in the suburbs. Check with your agent.


----------

